

KitKat: A Closer Look - lyudmil
http://kitkat.com/#/acloserlook

======
vittore
Kitkat on my galaxy s3 already
[http://instagram.com/p/d4bLIvG8rO/](http://instagram.com/p/d4bLIvG8rO/)

